# General > Literature >  AbeBooks.co.uk

## Dadie

Just used them for the first time to hunt down a book thats well out of print.
And I am delighted to say they found the book at a reasonable price (reasonable to me).
Worth a shot if you have a fave "lost" book.
My book search was for Richard Scarry - the best counting book ever....a childhood fave of mine (my original was ripped by my kids)...67p and less than £2 postage(in the right sort of year for the issue I had)!
Not the newer 1990s or later editions.

----------


## achingale

I have used them a lot and found some great books. Mostly the descriptions are pretty accurate and they are sent out quickly generally. It helps that you can see when they have been shipped. You will get to know some of the sellers too, depending on the type of books you order.

----------

